# Lifetime Bumper-to-bumper Warranty On Chrysler Pacifica



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Last night the DW picked up her new car. 2007 Chrysler Pacifica. it has the Lifetime Powertrain Warranty but we were offered a Lifetime Bumper-to-Bumper upgrade for $1900 and have a week to decide. At first i did not think it was worth spending the money. The more i think about it though i wonder about all of the electronics and things that could go wrong. DVD entertainment thing, power/heatedleather seats/tie rods/axles/bearings/ etc, etc. it could add up. We do plan to keep this car for a while, dont know about a lifetime but maybe a longtime.

just thought id ask the group about your thoughts....
Thanks!
DT


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

They are taking you for a ride with that offer.

Tell them you are interested but only at a comfortable $599 (probably much closer to their cost) for it.

If they pass, put that money into a savings account/mutual fund and you will be just fine down the road.

After all, most things on a new auto will break within the mfg bumper to bumper period.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> They are taking you for a ride with that offer.
> 
> Tell them you are interested but only at a comfortable $599 (probably much closer to their cost) for it.
> 
> ...


Agreed. They have some room to bargain in that offer. Honestly, I'd take half of what they offer, but it's up to you to decide. They are counting on you not owning that vehicle for more than 5 or 6 years because that offer isn't transferable.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> They are counting on you not owning that vehicle for more than 5 or 6 years because that offer isn't transferable.


Ditto


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

DT,

First off, congratulations to your DW on her new car! I guess after getting that new truck, you couldn't say much, eh?









Being an ex-Pacifica owner, I would check on what all the power train warranty covers. Our experience was that the electronics and all were very reliable, but the mechanical bits were more, um, problematic. My guess is that the power train warranty will cover most of the issues we had (engine, transaxle, CV joints, wheel bearings).

The one electronic issue that was a real PITA was the tire pressure monitoring system. The pressure monitors in each tire are battery powered, and the batteries are not replaceable. When one goes (and the others will surely follow in short order), they cost about $175 each to replace (plus the labor cost of dismounting the tire, etc.). Now this is not unique to the Pacifica, as I recently learned with the Titan (







), and if it was just a case of loosing that feature, I could live with it. I went a lot of years without a light on my dash to tell me I have a flat, thank you very much. But... On the Pacifica, once one of the sensors goes, it overrides all other messages on the information display, and you loose all that as well (it's there, but you cant see it). The only way to regain the other information, is to replace the sensor(s). There is no way to reflash the chip to ignore the tire pressure message.

Sure was a nice ride, though!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I would check the fine print on any of those lifetime warranties most will make you return to the dealer for all of the scheduled maintance when its due and by the time you pay for all that work you could buy two cars.With the dealer a 30000 mile checkup will cost you at least 600 to 800 Also most people don't keep the car long enough to make it worth the money.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Before i jump in is it truly a 100% -- everything covered -- no deductibe -- no hidden costs (like you have to have them perfrom tri-monthly maintenance at 59.99 a month- saw one of those the other day from a guy we were trying to help)

I mean -- IS IT TRULY 100% BUMPER TO BUMPER WITH NO DEDUCTIBLE ???

and it covers EVERYTHING -- batteries -- fuses -- lights -- belts -- sensors -- cause in my book -- thats what bumper to bumper means

recently i saw where a guy had a rocker arm go bad -- GM covered the rocker arm but not many of the other things that also had to be replaced ....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Last night the DW picked up her new car. 2007 Chrysler Pacifica. it has the Lifetime Powertrain Warranty but we were offered a Lifetime Bumper-to-Bumper upgrade for $1900 and have a week to decide. At first i did not think it was worth spending the money. The more i think about it though i wonder about all of the electronics and things that could go wrong. DVD entertainment thing, power/heatedleather seats/tie rods/axles/bearings/ etc, etc. it could add up. We do plan to keep this car for a while, dont know about a lifetime but maybe a longtime.
> 
> just thought id ask the group about your thoughts....
> Thanks!
> DT


Just understand that they offer those warranties to make money!








Some buy them and make out great. But just like a casino, in the end they net a gain.








The dealer can probably come down on that price, but remember the manufacturer is still going to profit. In the end, do what makes you comfortable. It is essentially an insurance policy, and I can tell you I keep everything insured, just in case.









Oh also, consider how long you will keep the car. A lifetime warranty wouldn't help us much. Even the cars we buy don't usually hit 50k miles


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

When i bought my Durango, the offers for an extended chrysler max care warraranty varied from 2100 to 950. Different dealers for the same product. Anyway the reason I bought the extended warrarnty was that it is our tv and with going long distances I did not want to have any problems. When we were tent campers our conversion van's engine blew up on the pennesalvania? turn pike at 2 a.m. Thank goodness for triple a. But being away from home we were socked with 3 grand in repair bills and the van was never the same.

I believe the dealership I bought the warraranty from was feeny dodge/chrysler. The salesperson told me they make nothing and get all thier money from chrlser for selling the warrarantys. Im sure they made something but not the 2100 that another dealership quoted me.

good luck


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Some good points here... 
to keep the lifetime powertrain warranty valid you must follow the vehicle maintenance schedule (which we do very well) and take it in every 5 years for a "check up" at their expense. the maintenance does not need to be done at the dealer. you just have to have proof that it was done as scheduled.

hmm....


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

If you keep cars for a long time I would do it. You may call to see if you can bargain them down. If an AC system goes out it will be over $500 to fix.

I'm not 100% sure of all these details so take the next few statments with a grain of salt. There are 2 types of warranty companies, one is bonded somehow to make it more like an insurance company. The other is more of a private business that hopes to have more people buying warranties than filing claims. If it does not work out they close there doors and you are out your money. Check to see which type is backing up the warranty. It would also be worth the time to check the BBB and a web search. Also check for the details of the contract, is ther a max limit they will spend for your repairs over the life of the contract. The other important thing to check for a stament to the effect of, "like parts" this means they can use used parts for the repair. Sometimes not a problem, but if anything major goes out they will want to use junk yard parts. I had an engine replaced in my '99 Tahoe I paid the difference between a used motor and a GM crate motor, but the warranty company paid all the labor, fluids etc.

Also see if it is an exclusionary type contract. If so it will list the parts they will not cover, this is supposed to be the best type.

It is a tough decision, good luck with it!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Car dealer warranties are not your only option. I had never even considered buying additional coverage until we bought the diesel. You might want to check these folks out. They were featured on the Oprah show as one of Americas most ethical companies. http://www.warrantydirect.com/

I am in no way endorsing them just a suggestion and my .02


----------

